# Production Company that does Haunt Commercials, Logos, Green Screen Photography



## lorddeathbane (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Michael i am the owner of Kindred Moon Productions. We have been doing Green screen Photography and Video for many years now. We have made 11 Horror films over the past decade and have helped many Haunted Houses with starting out, Haunt Prop, Construction and Layout Ideals, Marketing, TV or WEB Commercials, Logos, Adds, Haunt and Billboard Photos, Shirt designs, Signs, Acting and much more. If any one is looking for these type of services please feel free to contact me at 660-388-5566 or through our website at www.kindredmoonproductions.com We look forward to working with you!

http://youtu.be/e1pTlEOJdJQ

http://youtu.be/HHZSHkfr40w


----------

